# Horizontal line on LCD when playing VLC, Youtube, etc



## Talion88 (Jun 15, 2012)

Hey,

I'm a noob at all technical stuff so go easy on me.
Recently I bought my first LCD TV and my main reason for my purchase was to connect it to my laptop and play movies, YouTube clips etc. on the big screen. 
The TV is great and everything is working properly. But when I watch a DVD or Bluray film from my laptop on the TV I get this horizontal line crawling from the bottom to almost the top (check attachment). This phenomenon repeats itself irregular but often, while the rest of the film is still going strong. 
Like I said, I’m not good with tech stuff and I haven’t got the most expansive laptop or TV. The weird thing is that the TV is new, the HDMI cable is new and when the movie plays, the lines are not visible on my laptop which is playing the film simultaneously. Finding an answer on internet is very difficult because I get a lot of hits on deinterlacing. And I don’t think that’s the problem. 
Help would be very appreciated, thanks
Tj


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Verify the screen resolution. For a TV over HDMI, you will likely need to use a TV spec resolution (ie: 480/720/1080 @ 60hz).


----------



## ronthedon (Jun 17, 2012)

Deleted


----------



## ronthedon (Jun 17, 2012)

It might be due to RF interference. Switch off all your devices except the laptop and TV. Disconnect the TV from the RF wall socket. If the problem goes away, it is RF interference from one or more of your devices. Replace the cable you are using with a better quality one.


----------

